# Acrylic Bottle Stopper



## birddog (Nov 3, 2016)

Been working on a few prototype bottle stoppers poured using aluminite. Being an old, crusty fly fisherman,
I wanted to take some of my hand-tied flies and place them in a clear PVC mold and create a creek/river bed
scene. It involves a two-part pour and then placed in my pressure pot to remove most air bubbles. Once the aluminite has set/cured, I take it to the lathe, turning various shapes, wet sanding and final stage of polishing.
So far, it's been a work in progress and learn to "fine tune" with each stage of the process.
I don't think I'll be giving up my day job any time soon!
Tim

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 13 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2016)

That is cool as hell!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh my goodness!! I don't even fly fish and I want one. Just so I have one...
Very cool....very very cool...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 3, 2016)

Tim thats one of the most creative things I've seen in a while! Well done. Keep after it. I think your on to something

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Nov 3, 2016)

Tim, could you do something on the casting in the Classroom? It has fascinated me since I discovered it, this might just push me to try it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2016)

That's B.A.D.A.S.S. 

Brilliant And Dandy And Super Stylish!

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 15, 2016)

WOW! glad i stumbled upon this thread this is way cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 11, 2019)

Did you make your pressure pot from the harbor freight paint pot?


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 11, 2019)

I cannot add to the previous comments but I'll agree with every one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 11, 2019)

@birddog , Tim, that is fantastic. I also tie flies and pretend to fly fish; that is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very inspirational. I too can't quit my day job, but I sure want to spend the hours trying to recreate this!!!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## birddog (Dec 11, 2019)

I've done quite a few of these bottle stoppers since this post. The Fly Fishermen here in area seem to like them. I'm always trying to create different themes to keep it fun and interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2019)

birddog said:


> I've done quite a few of these bottle stoppers since this post. The Fly Fishermen here in area seem to like them. I'm always trying to create different themes to keep it fun and interesting!



Dude, pictures man, we need pictures!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 11, 2019)

Tony said:


> Dude, pictures man, we need pictures!!!!



what he said! Pictures or it didn’t happen! :)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 13, 2019)

Tony said:


> That is cool as hell!!!!!!! Tony



Just a Bible reminder, Hell is most commonly not referred to as cool, not even warm, but often blazing hot and so on...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 13, 2019)

@Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 30, 2019)

This is no easy task. How you kept the hackle spread out like that is amazing. Beautiful Job Indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## birddog (Jan 7, 2020)

I’ve had some recent requests of my latest Fly Bottle Stoppers, so here’s a few photos.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 7, 2020)

Beyond cool!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 7, 2020)

As @Graybeard said, how do you keep the hackles spread like that?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## birddog (Jan 7, 2020)

The key to pouring the acrylic is to not pour directly on the hackles. Fill the acrylic from the bottom up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 7, 2020)

Those are amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 7, 2020)

Those are awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2020)

That is just amazing!!! Have you considered selling any of the blanks? I bet you would do well!


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 7, 2020)

Wow! Awesome! Alumilite clear slow? And what do you do exactly for the 2 part pour?


----------



## birddog (Jan 7, 2020)

Tony said:


> That is just amazing!!! Have you considered selling any of the blanks? I bet you would do well!


Tony.....haven’t considered just selling the blanks. There’s so much details and labor into each blank that I’m not sure about turning a small profit. I sell the completed bottle stoppers to NorCal flyshops and make a little to cover materials and minimum wage labor costs.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

